# my thrid generation and wanted to show them off.



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

I am still new and learning so if i sound foolish I apologize in advance. So this is Midas, he is nine days old and he is gorgeous with a rich golden coat that catches the light but i am unsure of the coat name. I know that browns can carry the gene for yellow but his is much darker and his parentage is not something i can truly trace beyond my own handling. any how i just thought i should show him off. Also i had a brown born with one little white spot and i was wondering if that was common. That's Midas next to him spot is eight days older from my satins litter. also my satin had several black eye whites that are still in the flea stage and getting a picture of them is worth the wait unlike the challenge of getting them to hold still. :mrgreen:


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Very cute! Is the mouse in the bottom picture(top picture is harder to see) Satin coated? 
http://www.afrma.org/miceself.htm
This is a good page to help work out colours! I'm still new to the genetics and things myself, but a few of the lovely members here but me onto this link above!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The shiny one is has a satin coat and is either a light chocolate or perhaps satin agouti.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey there! Midas is a Satin, & I'd lean towards argente. Satinization will darken up a lot of colors. Do you know if it had pink or black eyes? That would help with ID.

As for the one with the spot, I'm going to guess it is an extremely under-marked pied, & guessing that its toes are also a pied spot. Where it's parents pied? Any siblings that are similar? Also check its belly for marks!

Is the one in the background a blue?


----------

